# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  The Wizard of Gore 2007  استمتع بالمشاهده

## alzo3bi

The Wizard of Gore 2007

الفيلم مترجم
الجودة: دي في دي ريب
الحجم : 171 ميجا!
صيغة الفيلم: rmvb
نوع الفيلم :اكشن_ للكبار فقط_مغامرة _ تشويق 

للتحميل بأقصي سرعة استخدم برنامج IDM v5.12.
لمشاهدة الفيلم بدون مشاكل استخدم برنامج RealPlayer 11 Gold Plus Final.
لفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم Winrar 2008 Crystal.




التحميـــــل


يمكنك تحميل جزء من اي سيرفر و جزء ثاني من اي سيرفر آخر


____________________________________________

rapidshare
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111889
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111890
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111891
____________________________________________

MediaFire
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111817
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111866
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111881
____________________________________________

zshare
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111805
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111871
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111876
____________________________________________

Fileflyer
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111803
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111853
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111882
____________________________________________

filefactory
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111800
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111848
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111874
____________________________________________

FileSend
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111806
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111856
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111877
____________________________________________

SendSpace
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111811
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111862
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111878
____________________________________________

megaupload
الجزء الأول - http://takemyfile.com/111823
الجزء الثاني - http://takemyfile.com/111864
الجزء الثالث - http://takemyfile.com/111880
____________________________________________

لتحميل الفلم رابط واحد

rapidshare

http://takemyfile.com/112586

filefactory

http://takemyfile.com/111884

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/111887

megaupload

http://takemyfile.com/111885



H_ALZOUBI

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يسلموو

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مشكوووووووووور خيي فلم يستحق المشاهدة

----------


## حسناء الجليد

شكرا لالك اخي عنجد يسلموووووووووووووو  يسلم دياتك .


واضافة رائعة للمنتدى انشاء الله نستفيد منك دايما وتستفيد منا.

----------


## azame

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## azame

:*df3d6b430e: شكرا يا اخي بس  هناك صعوبة بالتحميل وهو يطلب شراء البرنامج ... علي كل حال شكرا مرة اخري علي مجهودك للاخرين وبالتوفيق ... عزامي*  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------

